# simple arrow rest



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

the pictures will tell the story^^ i just use plastic bottle as material. just be sure i bends as the arrow flies.. it works and almost no cost^^ enjoy


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can fully grasp the concept but I have an idea how it works. If you could post a video of you shooting that would be awsome! great ingenuity


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

darn - that is simple . its basically the chief aj style , but without the price .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I get it. At first I didn't understand that you were a side shooter. . . Very cool, and thank you for posting.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing. BTW, I like you slingshot designs also.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice idea!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Tnx guys.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Reminds me of the dankung arrow rest, wonder how hard it would be to make one for tubing.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

great use of old plastic very clever too love to see it in use


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Simple,cheap,effective. Good Idea!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

O! ok I get it now, gangsta style shooting. That is very cool! I'm going to give that a try thanks for sharing


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good idea!

How do the TBS and TBG work together?


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

its not tbs its pure latex. its fine just to add more poundages to push the arrow more


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

filipino_saltik said:


> its not tbs its pure latex. its fine just to add more poundages to push the arrow more


Ah, ok.

BTW. Thanks again for the advice to use Sulit to order TBG.

Very friendly people at 'Golden Horse Medical Supplies'.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

caizhongliang said:


> norca said:
> 
> 
> > great use of old plastic very clever too love to see it in use
> ...


Looks like a Dankung slingshot.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-cool-shape-dankung-slingshots-c-90_69.html?page=5&sort=20a


----------

